# What is the form of this Reinaissance piece? (Less than 2 minutes section)



## CuriousLearner

Does this piece have AB form only?

Here is the link: 



Listen 00:00 - 01:13 section only.


----------



## steph01

That is the Kyrie from Tomás Luis de Victoria's _Missa O magnum mysterium_

It's for SATB and you can view a transcription of the original score here: http://www0.cpdl.org/wiki/index.php/Missa_O_magnum_mysterium_(Tomás_Luis_de_Victoria)

I am not aware of any two-part version.


----------

